# Short Shift Kits



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

Hey there guys, I'm a newbie to this forum, but from what I've read, everyone here is knowledgeable and passionate about BMWs. 

I was contemplating doing a short shift kit mod to my 1998 528i, and I'm struggling deciding between either a B&M or a UUC short shift kit. I've heard that the UUC kit is very notchy and that it transfers quite a bit of vibration from the transmission into the selector. If anyone has either brand, I would greatly appreciate any insight as to its advantages and disadvantages. 

Also, for those who have done the DIY for this mod, how difficult is it to do?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

McMannusBMW said:


> Hey there guys, I'm a newbie to this forum, but from what I've read, everyone here is knowledgeable and passionate about BMWs.
> 
> I was contemplating doing a short shift kit mod to my 1998 528i, and I'm struggling deciding between either a B&M or a UUC short shift kit. I've heard that the UUC kit is very notchy and that it transfers quite a bit of vibration from the transmission into the selector. If anyone has either brand, I would greatly appreciate any insight as to its advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Also, for those who have done the DIY for this mod, how difficult is it to do?


You really should read all of the ongoing threads about the various shifters. The DIY is really simple unless you get one of the more advanced SSKs that have their own shift carrier arm. Those require dropping the tranny, so are a tad more involved.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I have the UUC in my 540i and like it but, I have not driven other SS so I can't really compare except that I would repeat that mod in a minute. I really disliked the OEM shifter. Here is a link that will give you some more information.

I hope you will let us know what you decide!


----------



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

thanks for the input!


----------



## xracetech (May 17, 2004)

I have the UUC short shifter in my '99 540. I found it very notchy and required much higher effort to shift, which is very annoying if you have to drive in stop & go traffic on your daily commute. So since I installed the short shifter a year ago, I have been driving my wife's CLK to work instead. But about a month ago, I installed Rogue Engineering's 'Weighted shifter rod' and it reduced the notchiness and the shifting effort enough that I have been driving the 540 to work again. It still doesn't shift like a Honda, but it's much better. My plan is to try the Royal Purple trans fluid next.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*UUC is Simply Amazing!*

I just got my UUC SS Kit installed complete with new shift knob. I can't say enough about the difference this makes to the car.

I really disliked the long throws on the stock shifter. Not only were the throws long, it felt soft and rubbery.

The new shifter is my first short shift kit so I can't comment on others. I can say that my shifter has gone from feeling awful to feeling like a sports car. Much more like my old 3 series. I think the heavy shift knob from UUC makes a big difference also in smoothing out the shift. I really can't believe how short and positive shifts feel now.

If you're thinking of this mod get it done now. You won't regret it.

PS. Mine cost me an hour and a half install by my favourite mechanic.

Cheers! :thumbup:


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I also have the UUC SSK with the RK3 and let me tell you the RK3 makes the shifts alot easier, because its heavy and make the shift much much smoother. :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

xracetech said:


> My plan is to try the Royal Purple trans fluid next.


I am still under warranty, but after that, I plan to switch to Royal Purple.

I felt it notchy at first but not to the extent that made it unpleasant, now I do even notice it.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I recently installed the UUC SSK along with the Rogue WSR in my 540. It transformed the car for me. The stock shifter was so vague that I wasn't even sure what gear I was going into. The shifting is so much more afirmative and precise now. It is a little notchy but not bad. In fact I kind of like it that way. I know when I'm in gear. I also plan on putting Royal Purple in the trans when I'm out of warranty. 

UUC is the only SS I have had experience with as I also had one in my M3 so I can't comment on others either. I understand that the Rogue is very good but I have also heard that the B&M is even more notchy, don't really know though. 

As I said in another thread on the same subject recently, 'do it, you'll like it'.


----------



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

I have the Rogue Engineering kit with the WSR selector Rod and it absolutely rocks!! :thumbup: Made a huge difference, and from the angle of cost effectivness this is probably one of the best bang for the buck mods out there, along with swapping out the sway bars......

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

i have the UUC adj. SS with Rogue's WSR, CDV removed, UUC trani mounts and Redline trani fluid. My car is transformed from stock with very precise shifts and not much notchiness. I would do this mod on any 6 540 speed in a heartbeat. 

The UUC was a bit notchy and hard to get smoothgly into 2nd until I addded the WSR and Redline fluid. I think a weighted shift knob would be even better but I like the stock "M" wood/leather shift knob. 

I also tried the UUC adj. clutch stop and found that even after cutting 1/2" off the threaded shaft to get a good adj. range that I had to set it at the lowest position to fully release the clutch and at this position it does not help that much. 

Steve D


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Steve D said:


> I also tried the UUC adj. clutch stop and found that even after cutting 1/2" off the threaded shaft to get a good adj. range that I had to set it at the lowest position to fully release the clutch and at this position it does not help that much.
> Steve D


I don't understand why you cut off some thread? Were you trying to get around the safety switch? Here is a link to my write up on this mod. It also inlcudes how another and myself got around this problem.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Malachi, thanks for your response.

The threaded shaft was too long and even when screwed all the way in did not allow the clutch to fully release. It had nothing to do with the clutch interlock switch as I added a 1/2" spacer to it to insure switch engaement. 

The insert in the floor pan is a blind tapped insert. The stop threaded shaft bottomed out before it was low enough for the clutch to fully release. Now, I had a problem with my clutch plate release fingers where the clutch was "catching" and engaging low. It was replaced under warranty last year but I have not yet gone back and re-installed the stop. 

Upon further thought, perhaps this was the cause of my problem. I removed the stop just before I had the clutch replaced so as to avoid any warranty questions. Now I must find the time to try it again as the clutch stop may have really help. 

Steve D


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Steve D said:


> Upon further thought, perhaps this was the cause of my problem. I removed the stop just before I had the clutch replaced so as to avoid any warranty questions. Now I must find the time to try it again as the clutch stop may have really help.
> Steve D


If you don't find the problem let me know and I will update my information to let others know that there may a potential problem as you have experienced.


----------

